# Idea for storing plows for the summer?



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just leased a new building for our shop. The only problem I have is that there are only 2 bay doors and I want to store our plows over to one side where its almost impossible to jocky a truck around to drop the plow.

My question is, has anyone ever set the plow down on a skid somehow and used a pallett jack to move it around the shop? OR Used the plow dollies I've seen from Angelos? 

This building belonged to a furniture maker and he left some big a$$ dolly carts made of a 4 x 8 sheet of 1/2" plywood and 4 large wheels. Not sure if these would work.

Also what about V box spreaders? Right now we use a skid loader to lift them out of the trucks then take them in side and place onto steel saw horses, but the celings are too low in this building to allow this.

Any other ideas, would be great.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Why not just move the plows around with your skid steer. Just get the forks under the lower frame and you can move them anywhere. As far as storing a v box, as long as its off the ground a bit I would think it would be ok.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We have a bunch of plows on skids and move them with the skid and forks.
Should work with a pump truck too


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Spreaders we hoist off the trucks and hang them at the ceiling


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks to both of you. Brian, I never thought about that. Thumbs Up Actually the ceiling is only 10' and in my head I can't pick them up with the loader, but placing them on a skid first is a great idea. 

Cedar, I was really looking for somewhere where we could hoist them out and let them hang, but with the low ceilings and the way it's setup it won't work.


I am sure I can place the salters on some big pallets and strap them down and move them with the loader 

Not sure why I didnt think of that myself?? Problem solved!

Thanks Bossman


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Pallet racks. I have a 60 foot line of pallet racks in my shop just for keeping the plows and salters on. I'll look for more pictures with all the stuff actually on them, but here is a picture of the pushers being put on them. It works great. I keep the bottom floor level "bays" open for organizing summer stuff. It really helps organize in the summer and keeps things out of the way of trucks and equip coming through. In this picture nothing else has made it up there yet, but during the summer each plow and spreader has its own spot on the rack system.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Now I need to find pallet racks. Belive it or not, I've never seen pallet racks before. Do you know how tall they are? The ceilings are only 10' tall, so that maybe a problem.

If you find any more pics I would like to see them.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Bossman 92;1274976 said:


> Now I need to find pallet racks. Belive it or not, I've never seen pallet racks before. Do you know how tall they are? The ceilings are only 10' tall, so that maybe a problem.
> 
> If you find any more pics I would like to see them.
> 
> Thanks Bossman


You get them used everywhere and just cut them to the length needed. Or they might have 10'


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

No kidding Cedar? I don't think I've ever seen them. I will have to check craigs list later.

They seem pretty strong, should be strong enough to hold what I have.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well guess what, I found a ton of this stuff for sale on craigs list. Turns out I am the last guy to hear about this stuff! 

Thanks Bossman


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Bossman 92;1274976 said:


> Now I need to find pallet racks. Belive it or not, I've never seen pallet racks before. Do you know how tall they are? The ceilings are only 10' tall, so that maybe a problem.
> 
> If you find any more pics I would like to see them.
> 
> Thanks Bossman


You've seen them used everywhere. Home depot, lowes, sams club, costco, BJ's, etc...

I buy mine from these people: http://www.amhboston.com/

Mine are 10 feet tall because my skid steer only lifts about that high.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alright then, your right. I didn't realize what they were called, or their availability.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i just go out in the trees behind the shop, drop em, unhook the wires, unpin them...they look nice there until late october, i refuse to waste shop space for a freakin snow plow


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

dayexco;1275019 said:


> i just go out in the trees behind the shop, drop em, unhook the wires, unpin them...they look nice there until late october, i refuse to waste shop space for a freakin snow plow


One way to look at it


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

dayexco;1275019 said:


> i just go out in the trees behind the shop, drop em, unhook the wires, unpin them...they look nice there until late october, i refuse to waste shop space for a freakin snow plow


That is what most people do, but you have to admit the life of the components on the plow will last longer if always kept inside. I wasn't always able to, but now that I can I keep all my trucks and plows indoors unless they are being used, summer or winter.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

what components? i take the pump/motor and wrap a contractor grade garbage bag over that and duct tape it up...if the rest of it rusts out in one summer, i'll just buy another one.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

merrimacmill;1274967 said:


> Pallet racks. I have a 60 foot line of pallet racks in my shop just for keeping the plows and salters on. I'll look for more pictures with all the stuff actually on them, but here is a picture of the pushers being put on them. It works great. I keep the bottom floor level "bays" open for organizing summer stuff. It really helps organize in the summer and keeps things out of the way of trucks and equip coming through. In this picture nothing else has made it up there yet, but during the summer each plow and spreader has its own spot on the rack system.


Home Depot just called. They want their racks back!!! Haha. Nice setup!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1275048 said:


> what components? i take the pump/motor and wrap a contractor grade garbage bag over that and duct tape it up...if the rest of it rusts out in one summer, i'll just buy another one.


I've found things actually rust faster when wrapped in plastic because it won't let the moisture out. Maybe our climate is different. I like to keep our pickup blades inside but the rest of the blades sit outside. I think some people have theft problems that's why they want them inside also.


----------



## dfrench (Jan 31, 2010)

i set mine on 2x6's and wipe a coating of grease on the exposed cylinders


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Fluid Film the entire plow and let it sit outside.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Plows get beat up a lot more from plowing than just sitting outside. Sitting outside does no damage to them at all. My plow is 2003 and has been rebuilt completely about 3 times. The plow is so twisted that the only way to get it on the truck is to use the skid steer to twist it back on. Time for another rebuild. 

All the pins and bushing, hoses, pump, lights, frame, wings, every part has been replaced long before rust gets it.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

John Mac;1275154 said:


> Plows get beat up a lot more from plowing than just sitting outside. Sitting outside does no damage to them at all. My plow is 2003 and has been rebuilt completely about 3 times. The plow is so twisted that the only way to get it on the truck is to use the skid steer to twist it back on. Time for another rebuild.
> 
> All the pins and bushing, hoses, pump, lights, frame, wings, every part has been replaced long before rust gets it.


UV light makes all your hoses and wiring bridle, main problem we have!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

John Mac, your plows are so twisted you have to have a skid steer to twist it back on? What do you guys do to them to bend them up so bad? 

Bossman


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Unless you count the carwash as inside, I don't think my plow has been inside since it was installed in '05.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Same here- nowhere inside to store one, and it would be a waste of space for a commercial operation IMHO - seen plenty of homeowners keep them inside tho.

You guys must have much less ozone than we do here in NE- My plows (both of them) have spent their entire life outside, on dirt, occasionally with a 2x6 under the cutting edge (primarily to keep them from freezing to the ground when we get the freeze/thaw cycles) and uncovered- I only replace hoses when they need it- actually, I have only replaced the hoses once since new, and that was because it rubbed thin and burst when I was hit by a car coming the other way (bounced of the plow saved the truck).
Just changed them in Jan when I changed the angle cylinders (for simplicity - new hoses, but reused the fittings).
Going to change the hoses on the MM2 I just bought because they are run very poorly and have rubber thin.
If you want to cover the unit, I would use a quality BBQ cover- one that is from woven material not plastic because it will breathe while keeping the sun off, but really I doubt it's necessary, unless you want your equipment looking like you just bought it all the time- granted indoor storage will make the paint last longer unfaded and reduce some rust but the majority of that will be from not washing after each event (guilty here)


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Italiano67;1275130 said:


> Fluid Film the entire plow and let it sit outside.


Me too - wash em, soak em in fluid film, store em outside on pallets


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's what I do. The pushers sit outside.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey XForce, what kind of racks are those?


Bossman


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

There's a lot of weight on that wall


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a friend of mine build them in place. You can't see it in the pic but it is supported off the floor. It is attached to the wall for additional stability so I don't pull it over on us.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Xforce 1;1276013 said:


> Here's what I do. The pushers sit outside.


Love it! That is awesome!


----------



## mricefish (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice set up there for storage. Guess it is up to everyone what you want to do, but for what new plows cost now, I will keep mine inside. Wonder how come all those guys with restored cars park them inside? Guess they keep better that way, think my plow will too if it is inside. It comes down more to if you have the room to put them inside or not. Everyone knows that if you keep something inside it will last longer, look better, and hopefully will not have to replace it as fast.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

mricefish;1277116 said:


> Very nice set up there for storage. Guess it is up to everyone what you want to do, but for what new plows cost now, I will keep mine inside. Wonder how come all those guys with restored cars park them inside? Guess they keep better that way, think my plow will too if it is inside. It comes down more to if you have the room to put them inside or not. Everyone knows that if you keep something inside it will last longer, look better, and hopefully will not have to replace it as fast.


The guys with restored cars not only spend a fortune on the car and parts, but on the restoration process- that's a different animal to a working truck and a working piece of equipment like a plow blade. You would not expect someone to restore a Model AA truck then plow it... nor would you expect someone to "restore" their plow blade every season.
A plow is a tool like a shovel or a rake. Storing anything on paved surface versus on dirt will make a huge impact on the conditional deterioration too.
I won't begrudge anyone wanting to keep them inside for whatever reason - if I had the space I probably would too, but don't confuse a plow for a valuable restored vehicle, or the reasoning behind either.


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

Xforce 1;1276013 said:


> Here's what I do. The pushers sit outside.


that is sweet


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Got my racks filled up today. I have skid steer plows, pushers, truck plows, and a spreader up on them. I'm out of room on them and if my skid steers didn't fit so nicely up front, I'd add more.


----------



## mricefish (Feb 6, 2010)

justme-;1277641 said:


> The guys with restored cars not only spend a fortune on the car and parts, but on the restoration process- that's a different animal to a working truck and a working piece of equipment like a plow blade. You would not expect someone to restore a Model AA truck then plow it... nor would you expect someone to "restore" their plow blade every season.
> A plow is a tool like a shovel or a rake. Storing anything on paved surface versus on dirt will make a huge impact on the conditional deterioration too.
> I won't begrudge anyone wanting to keep them inside for whatever reason - if I had the space I probably would too, but don't confuse a plow for a valuable restored vehicle, or the reasoning behind either.


Still is an investment, granted with a plow you dont have the time into a restore. Did not really mean it that way, more of you invest the money for something that you want, just makes sence to protect it to me.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mricefish;1279086 said:


> Still is an investment, granted with a plow you dont have the time into a restore. Did not really mean it that way, more of you invest the money for something that you want, just makes sence to protect it to me.


Exactly. I mean if indoor space was at a premium, then pushers would be the first thing to go outside, salters next, and plows last. Currently I'm fortunate enough to have enough room to keep it all inside. I think more people would have the room if they had a good storage system indoors for them though.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow that is some nice set ups, a lot better then my carport and the broken 4x4's LOL...

but I got one plow and no garage, but if I had a garage I would keep it in just so I do not have to mow around it....


----------

